# Suggest me 32 inch LED TV



## gunners009 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi 
In Noveember i am going to buy new 32 inch monitor 
Suggest me a good full HDTV.

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

Please specify your budget so that we can suggest you accordingly


----------

